# Tommyknockers NYE



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A few Tommyknockers shots from New Years Eve 


We played a great rock room in Port Dover (The Brig) for NYE. It's a place we play fairly regularly and also where we play some pretty big events in the summer. 

The band was "on". We played three very good sets (for us) and had an enjoyable evening.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I really like the 3rd one. It looks like you're part of the background, forcing yourself out of it...or resisting being sent back.

I also like the way the camera caught the light in the last picture.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I really like the 3rd one. It looks like you're part of the background, forcing yourself out of it...or resisting being sent back.
> 
> I also like the way the camera caught the light in the last picture.


Thanks,

My drummer's dad is a shutterbug and in addition to having a very nice 10 meg digital SLR and some great lenses, he tends to have a natural artistic sense and gets great shots, in spite of the subject matter.

I have about 600 pictures like the ones in this thread, all from the one evening. It's exhausting sorting through them and the thing is, he has already weeded out the blurred or out of frame shots. What a resource.

I'm very grateful to have his input.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

600 pictures from one night? You must have quite the collection of pictures on CDs and DVDs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> 600 pictures from one night? You must have quite the collection of pictures on CDs and DVDs.


Yup. That's typical for him.

With that many shots if you set the speed quick enough on the photo album it almost looks like flip book animation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Is that the band's lighting rig, or the Brig's rig?
> 
> I don't like shot 3 because I'm not a fan of black clothing on black backgrounds. You tend to look like a floating head. Add some melanin and you look like floating teeth.:smile::smile:
> 
> ...


That's a portion of our rig. No house lights were used.

I'm going to grab a white shirt to brighten the stage up a bit.

I do love black though. It's a taste thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Coool, the rig looks good in the shots. The green glow on the cymbals is nice.
> 
> How much power does it pull? I believe you use a break-out box, probably tied into the 220 in the room. Do you tie right into the panel, or is there a 220 stove/dryer plug by the stage?
> 
> ...



Yeah we tie in direct. In some rooms they have a stove plug which makes it safer and easier. In some rooms I have to tie in before their main breaker panel. That's a bit more dangerous but just as effective. We have an excellent distro.


I like the elegance of black (worked for Johnny Cash). It's a matter of lighting the stage effectively. When you use a few soup cans with 100 watt bulbs you have to wear bright clothes to be seen. That's not really an issue when you run 24k of lights and a follow spot.

We're not playing Copps colliseum, LOL. With our rig you can see us quite well from anywhere in the rooms we play.

Still, I do want to try a white shirt to contrast with all the black guitars.

A couple more



















From a different show (the room really impacts how the lights look)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> From that first set of shots, I thought you had "The Edge" sitting in on bass.


Good eye.

U2 is a bit slow right now.


The Edge playing bass while I play guitar.


Yikes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> And NOW we know where the hair went!!!!!!:smile:


Tieing in live is a scary procedure. I don't enjoy it, but I do it as safely as possible and insist on having someone stand at my side just in case.


Once we're in, we never have problems with hum, or blowing circuits.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*More pics*

Sick of this yet?


Tough noogies

You want some mora? Right here on the flora? How 'bout you Fauna? You wanna?



















And for the artsy types


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, the men whom I depend on so much.

Tommyknockers are:

Kevin Barrie - Drums, Voice









John Slawek - Keyboards, Guitar, Voice









Tom Dorschner - Bass










Damn it's good to have guys like this on stage with me.

Not shown, but equally important and highly valued are Tyler Wilson (AKA Musicianforsale around here), my 1st call sound man and Beth Dorschner (Tommy's wife) who does our lighting.

And of course, Mr Paul Barrie, our photographer.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, the last 3 sets are even better the first one. Those are some mighty good pictures. It really looks like you're on fire in the first one of the second set.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Man, the last 3 sets are even better the first one. Those are some mighty good pictures. It really looks like you're on fire in the first one of the second set.


I just can't figure out how he can shoot so MANY shots and have such a high ratio of good ones vs bad.

More than 600 shots taken over three sets, so lets say 200 over a 50 ~ 55 minute set. I guess it's possible. It's just that back before digital evolved into what it is today and everyone had to use SLR, it would have been cost prohibitive to take so many shots. The film and development would have cost a fortune.


----------

